# Game #33: Dallas Mavericks (22-13) @ Phoenix Suns (19-13) - 1/9



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*When: Friday, 10:30PM/7:30PM/6:30PM
Where: US Airways, Phoenix, AZ
TV: ESPN*
*Previous Game:* *110-113 L vs Indiana Pacers*












*Phoenix Suns (19-13) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson









[SF] Grant Hill









[PF] Amare Stoudemire







[C] Shaquille O'Neal * 

















*Dallas Mavericks (22-13) 

Starters: 








[PG] Jason Kidd







[SG] Devean George









[SF] Josh Howard









[PF] Dirk Nowitzki







[C] Erick Dampier *

*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....OH ****!*​


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Still haven't won a nationally televised game this year huh? Mavs coming off a game last night, Dirk has the flu, we are playing at home, and they better come out angry with the way that Pacers game ended. We are the 8th seed now after being 5th just a few days ago. Important game tonight.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Suns sweeping the floor with Cowboys, can't wait!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mavs up 31-29 after 1. 

Giving up too many 3's, too many offensive rebounds, and they need to do a better job at getting back in transition.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

MAYNE I'm so glad I tuned into these Suns

I'm actually having FUN watching this game! J Rich with a disGUSTING mill. Yeeey!


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Ohh, J-rich with the windmill. He's been active tonight so far. 10 pts (4-5), 3 rebs, and a sweet assist to Shaq.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

42-42, 5:50 left in the 2nd. Loving the activity and intensity by the Suns tonight. 

That was a nasty block by Barbosa too.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

What a play Nash - Amar'e. Damn this is fun times again! 

Whoops, Shaq doesn't approve refs decisions lol.

Hey you Suns heads, do they play anytime in the season with retro jerseys?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

HOTTT DAYUMNNNN 

Shaq - first half - almost on 20 10 point 

Man this is easily in the top 5 games I've watched this season


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Barbosa with that 3 with 1.1 sec left. Suns lead 64-58 at the half. 

Shaq 19 pts (7-13), 8 rebs. Barbosa with 14 pts. Barnes and Lou also making an impact out there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

DNKO said:


> Hey you Suns heads, do they play anytime in the season with retro jerseys?


Hm. Maybe a few times that I've seen it in the last 3-5 yrs. It's been a while though. It would be cool if they broke out the 92-93 Suns jerseys.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I really like how J-Rich is playing too. 

Shaq went for a layup late in 2nd quarter, in 100% clear dunk situation, probably looking out for his back?


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Dissonance19 said:


> Hm. Maybe a few times that I've seen it in the last 3-5 yrs. It's been a while though. It would be cool if they broke out the 92-93 Suns jerseys.


Yes indeed it would, I must say, the logo and the uniforms are kind of generic, at least in my opinion.

This is actually aesthetically beautiful 









And I loveed how you could turn the jersey around and it would still read Suns


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

One thing I'm noticing is Shaq has quite some "ping" on his game, when camera pans to Dallas' hoop, few seconds pass before Shaq gets rendered there


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

WELL DAYUM! This is going to be a certified blowout.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

Best game I've watched this season. Oh man this was pure NBA entertainment for me.

Big Cactus done awesome work, 25 10, 7-7 FT  and all in 25 minutes. He's a beast.

Richardson, Hill, Amare, Nash...damn these guys all rock. I'm actually anticipating next time I'll watch Suns. 63% team shooting. Oh man.

I rate this game 10/10.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Suns 128, Mavericks 100*


Shaq 25 pts (9-15), 10 rebs, 2 blks

J-Rich 21 pts (9-13), 3 rebs, 4 assists


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice beatdown ^_^


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I think Shaq is trying to tell us something


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1xkrh5ruow&fmt=18

Post game interview. Some classic Shaq there.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

I remember when every game between those two teams was going to be a classic ... long, long, loooooong ago.


----------



## DNKO (Dec 23, 2008)

I suppose that loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooong time ago was 3-4 years ago?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Actually, dating back to last year.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Yeah this was an *** kicking. Taped the game, and whenever I get in a bad mood, I am just gonna put the tape of this game on and I'll feel better.


----------

